# Nine Foot Disc Mowers - Krone, John Deere, or New Holland?



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it is about time to upgrade the old Krone AM241 Disc Mower. She has put in her time, but looking to move up a little to a 9'-2" (2.8M) cut. Based on local dealer preference, I'm looking at a Krone AMR280, John Deere R280, or New Holland DuraDisc 109. Pricing is all pretty close to the same by the time you look at the cash price/finance special on the individual units. I was leaning towards the Krone. My old one made in West Germany has served me well, but I wanted to see if Hay Talk had any input. I know the JD is basically still a Kuhn, but I'm not sure of the New Holland. Looks like it is NH's proprietary cutterbar that is seen on their discbines?

Mower will be run with either my JD 5100E or the old A-C 190XT so power is not of much concern. None of my local dealers have the 10' models in stock so not really interested in looking at bigger, either. Plus, I believe the 9 footers will match up better with my Krone KW5.52 4 basket tedder.

Thanks for any input you guys can offer!

Andy


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Krone.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

We have a couple new holland mowers the 616 and 617 and both have been great machines and easy to service. No issues with ours


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've owned the Kuhn/Deere unit, excellent
Mowed with a New holland, very good unit
Krone is the cats meow....


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I agree, I don't think you can go wrong with any choice. I ran three Krone's (281, 282, 322) and now have a JD R310. I have been very please with the JD (Kuhn) and would seems to take less horsepower than the Krone 322 did.

If all things are equal, such as warranty, parts pricing, etc..., whichever brand has the best service & support in your area would be the swing vote for me.

FWIW, the reason I changed brands was because my local Krone dealer support went away.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

If you can swing it, look at the Krone Easy Cut 280R. I was close to buying one of these before I changed my mind and bought my Krone mower conditioner. I have a need for a straight disc mower and may revisit the EC 280R one of these days.

One thing I like about the Krone is how when it breaks away, it also swings up. Quick change blades, simple shear protection, built-in stand for folded-up storage and easy hook-up - what's not to like...

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Krone. Best customer support. Extremely well built machine.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

You can get/put quick change on any mower these days. I would not make that a decision maker. Just make sure it is there.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I would spend the extra money and get a discbine


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A baling customer of mine has the shorter New Holland disc mower. Bought it new 3-4 years ago. He told me this summer he has spent quite a bit of money on it already due to drive train failures. He is not at all hard on equipment. The New Idea mower that the NH replaced had been more reliable.

I will second the idea that if you are mowing for hay, get a mower conditioner.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

@acarpenter, have you made a choice? I hope you let us know how you went and why. It will help others.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> @acarpenter, have you made a choice? I hope you let us know how you went and why. It will help others.


I have not pulled the trigger yet, guys. But I am 90% sure that I am going to go with a Krone; I've just got too good of a local dealer and I can't argue with how well my other Krone equipment has served me.

I was able to get the AM241 back together and am going to try to limp through my next cutting with it. Honestly, I'm now back to trying to decide if I will be fine with the AMR280 or if I can justify the move up to the AMR320!

More to come...


----------

